# Eheim 2211 Available Again



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

What does a 2211 go for?


----------



## hoochi (Apr 10, 2003)

Eheim told me that I should be able to get it for under $90 but price depends on your LFS. I got mine for $85+tax. I know I can get a 2213 for less online but the 2213 was too large for me.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I use a 2213 with great sucess on my mini-m. Its in the sig if you want to read about it.


----------



## hoochi (Apr 10, 2003)

bsmith782 said:


> I use a 2213 with great sucess on my mini-m. Its in the sig if you want to read about it.


It's not the flow of the 2213 that I was worried about but I just didn't have space behind the tank for a 2213 since its on a kitchen countertop. If I could put the filter below the tank and hide it somewhere I wouldn't mind getting a 2213 but I don't have anywhere put it. The 2213 is a monster compared to the 2211.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome! I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

I have 2011 (older model of 2211) - it's the ultimate fit for a mini M/S as show in this picture: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/piccolo_daimaoh/2203203699/in/photostream/

Good to hear they're bringing these back.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

good to hear, I have a 2211 wouldn't mind having an extra one around.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Also what is the Eheim NA contact info?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Yay ;D.
Let's hope i see them in Canada ;D


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

dougiefresh said:


> I have 2011 (older model of 2211) - it's the ultimate fit for a mini M/S as show in this picture:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/piccolo_daimaoh/2203203699/in/photostream/
> 
> Good to hear they're bringing these back.


Is the 2201 the same GPH as the 2211? Or is it slightly less?


----------



## hoochi (Apr 10, 2003)

Craigthor said:


> Also what is the Eheim NA contact info?


I sent my emails to [email protected]


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

There is a 2211 w/o tubing on eBay that will end in a bit. The seller is macadyl


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Left C said:


> There is a 2211 w/o tubing on eBay that will end in a bit. The seller is macadyl


I don't see it. Did I miss it?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> I don't see it. Did I miss it?


 
yup it sold, had to search by seller to find it.

Craig


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Are 2211's available online anywhere?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Left C said:


> Are 2211's available online anywhere?


I haven't seen them yet


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Left C said:


> Are 2211's available online anywhere?


Actually I found one, but it's overseas http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/lang/1/cl/details/anid/061010
EDIT: I just checked, it would be $69.69 shipped to the US. Not too shabby


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Actually I found one, but it's overseas http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/lang/1/cl/details/anid/061010
> EDIT: I just checked, it would be $69.69 shipped to the US. Not too shabby


 
Only problem is it isn't listed as 110 or 220... If 110 it would be great.


----------



## hoochi (Apr 10, 2003)

Left C said:


> Are 2211's available online anywhere?


I haven't seen any available online in the US either, hopefully they will become available soon from places like drsfostersmith and bigals.



clwatkins10 said:


> Actually I found one, but it's overseas http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/lang/1/cl/details/anid/061010
> EDIT: I just checked, it would be $69.69 shipped to the US. Not too shabby





Craigthor said:


> Only problem is it isn't listed as 110 or 220... If 110 it would be great.


Since it's a shop in Germany I'm guessing its a 220v model. The places I was looking to buy overseas were either from Japan(100v) or Taiwan(110v). The 2211 I got says its 115v on the motor housing.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm looking for 2211 media since I have a 2011. I bought a small box of the coarse (Ehfifix) and fine (Ehfisynth) Eheim floss, but I'd like to find the correct pads.

I keep finding a product called the 2211 filter pillow. What is it? I divides the media. There are two per box. Its part number is Eheim 2616110. I see them for some of the other classics too.


Eheim 2211 Pillow:










http://www.maidenheadaquatics.co.uk/spares/product_info.php?products_id=737
http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/...d/074100/Eheim 2616110 Filterpad 2211 2 pcs./
http://www.customaquatic.com/estore/control/product/~product=FI-EH02616110
http://images.marinedepot.com/ps_Vi...~idProduct~EH2616110~idCategory~FIFRRCCT.html


----------



## hoochi (Apr 10, 2003)

Left C said:


> I keep finding a product called the 2211 filter pillow. What is it? I divides the media. There are two per box. Its part number is Eheim 2616110. I see them for some of the other classics too.


The filter pillow is the equivalent of the coarse sponge. My old eheim 2213 came with a filter pillow but the recent 2213s I've purchased all had a coarse blue sponge. The 2211 I just got also came with coarse blue sponge. I guess the filter pillow is also equivalent to Ehfifix.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks. 

I was hoping that it is the course media.


----------



## NO3 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, indeed. I have one on the way too. Same price, $85. Thanks for the heads-up.



hoochi said:


> I just picked up my new eheim 2211 from a semi-local LFS today (had to drive about 50 min. each way). I have been thinking about getting a 2211 for my mini-m for quite a while. I was even thinking about ordering one from overseas. I have a zoomed 501 on my tank but its not doing a good job of filtering out all the fine particulate matter since there isn't room for a fine filter pad. I also don't have the space for a 2213 so the 2211 was my only option.
> 
> I emailed eheim NA about the availability of the 2211 and they told me that it was supposed to be reintroduced to North America by 2008 but the units are now just arriving. Eheim gave me the name of a LFS to contact which I did and I was surprised to find out that they could order the 2211 for me from their distributor. The distributor told the LFS that it came with all the tubing and filter pads but no double taps but when I opened it up it had everything plus the double taps and the base. The flow is perfect for my mini-m. Its a little strong now but my shrimp aren't being pushed around by the flow and it should be better after the filter matures.
> 
> I know many people on this forum have smaller tanks and quite a few people were looking for the 2211 so you can try contacting eheim and maybe they can tell you a LFS to contact. You can also try asking your LFS to if they can order a 2211 from their distributor.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I was in contact with Ernesto. He said they will be slow coming in and could take a few months to be readily available. If you can source them locally it may be faster but since there are no Eheim dealers locally I have to mail order them.

Craig


----------



## NO3 (Dec 24, 2008)

I had to pay full retail. For the price I paid I could get a 2213 online. But I am using it for my Finnex 4, I don't like see my Embers thrown around by strong current. My other option was Hydor Prime 10 but Big Al's has discontiued them too.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Speaking about current, is there any way to lower the flow on a 2213? I am using one for my 29 and the plants are being blown everywhere (some of the HM I got from you Craig). I'm afraid to even put fish in there. Some say I should even up to a 2215 or 2217. confused...help?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

There are flow controls on the quick disconnects (the little gray levers). You can throttle it down on the outflow side. I wouldnt do it on the intake as it may starve the pump for water.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, does this mean I have to shut it off and then open the lid to get to the quick disconnects? Sorry, I am a newbie at planted tanks, let alone Eheims. I've been using HOB filters and sponge filters until now. : (


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

dxiong5 said:


> Thanks, does this mean I have to shut it off and then open the lid to get to the quick disconnects? Sorry, I am a newbie at planted tanks, let alone Eheims. I've been using HOB filters and sponge filters until now. : (


No.
They are on the outside.
It should be self explanatory.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ah, I see. I connected the hoses directly onto the unit : (
I will redo it with the quick disconnects. Thanks.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Here is a new 2211 for sale: http://cgi.ebay.com/Eheim-2211-Filt...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Left C said:


> Here is a new 2211 for sale: http://cgi.ebay.com/Eheim-2211-Filt...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


 
:eek5:


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Dang. Thats a nice filter. It would totally be sweet once the 2211 comes back. I will email them and ask if they can get petsmart or something to carry it. I have to get one of these. Zoo Med 501 filter doesn't cut it anymore. 

I need some input, does anyone know if a 2211 is good enough for a 10 gal tank? Or should I go for a 2213?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Definitely the 2213 if deciding between those two.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

+1 _ have a 2213 on my Mini-M (5.5g) and it is barely adequite with the setup I have now. If you want to read about it click the link in my sig.



imeridian said:



Definitely the 2213 if deciding between those two.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Cool. I had to dig through about 20 pages worth of JUNK to find your post on the eheim. How boring! Just kidding! I love nano tanks. Yours was very awesome to see. I am surprise that you said the eheim 2213 is barely adequate for your tank. I am currently running a zoo med 501 filter with my 3 gal tank and I have no problem with it. Flow rate is kinda low, but it keeps my water clear. The reason I might upgrade to a Eheim unit is because I like to be over the top and have a really good filter. That, and the fact that the girlfriend is lazy and doesn't want to do any work once I give her the tank.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

It keeps the tank clear but the flow is sorta low, IMO.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Left C said:


> Here is a new 2211 for sale: http://cgi.ebay.com/Eheim-2211-Filt...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


 
It's over. :icon_cry: $66 for a 2211 though ain't bad 

Craig


----------



## cwinson85 (May 22, 2009)

what would i need for a 30g planted? is the 2211 not enough? Id like something somewhat small... thanks


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

cwinson85 said:


> what would i need for a 30g planted? Is the 2211 not enough? Id like something somewhat small... Thanks


2215


----------



## illumnae (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm running a 2211 on a 30 cm cube (7gal?). It's an iwagumi scape, and I'm finding the flow enough, slightly on the high side. It would probably be just right in a more heavily planted/more hardscape 7 gal, and slightly underpowered for 10gal and above


----------



## killaguppy (Jan 25, 2010)

In case anyone is still interested in the Eheim 2211 in North America, I just bought one online and it was delivered a couple days ago. I got it up and running tonight. It's my first canister filter.


----------



## ron521 (May 12, 2008)

Someone pointed out in another thread that the impellers of the 2211 and 2213 are interchangeable, if you want more flow from a 2211, or to reduce the flow of a 2213.
The difference is the number of blades, with more blades on the 2213 part.
Using the Eheim Diffuser, my 2213's seem up to the task on my 30 and 55 gallon tanks, I'd probably use a spraybar to spread the flow out over a wider area if I used one on a smaller tank like a 10 gallon.


----------

